# 6.0 Powerstroke Problem-Shutting Off



## Sea-N-Double (Jul 25, 2010)

I recently traded for an '06 F250 with the 6.0 Powerstroke.  It ran fine at first, but now has started shutting off.  It usually happens when decelerating to stop or turn, but has also done it while idling.  I thought it may be the fuel filters, so I had both changed, but its still doing it.  The truck has 77,000 miles on it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jul 26, 2010)

Shoot yeah that thing should still be under warranty shouldn't it? I thought they came with a 5 yr 100000 mile warranty. If so just take it to ford and let em fix it.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jul 26, 2010)

With the 6.0?    Only bad thoughts.
Injectors?
This will probably be an ongoing ordeal.
6.0 =Junk


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know four people personally who have/had 6.0 Powerstrokes.  Every one of them curses the thing and calls them a "Power Joke".  I'm afraid its gonna be an expensive fix, as the warranty is limited to the original owner...


----------



## jsrobuck (Jul 26, 2010)

The warranty isnt limited to the original owner as long as the title has been transfered into your name and  it is still under the 5yr 100k mile waranty it may be covered.  The 5yr goes from the start date you will have a 100 dollar deductible but that isnt bad if its covered by ford.  Is any lights coming on or is it surging. it maybe be something that could be fixed with a comp update called a flash or a egr valve sticking


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a similar problem with my 03 model. That was the first year for the 6.0. Ford fixed it and it hasn't been in the shop since.


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 26, 2010)

jsrobuck said:


> The warranty isnt limited to the original owner as long as the title has been transfered into your name and  it is still under the 5yr 100k mile waranty it may be covered.  The 5yr goes from the start date you will have a 100 dollar deductible but that isnt bad if its covered by ford.  Is any lights coming on or is it surging. it maybe be something that could be fixed with a comp update called a flash or a egr valve sticking



My former brother-in-law had a 6.0, CELs out the wazoo, 2nd owner, bought from a dealership.  3 years old, under 50k and they told him he was SOL on warranty.
Not disputing you, but I know they refused him, I was with him when he took it in...


----------



## oshi (Jul 26, 2010)

Take it to a dealer, you should be fine with warranty, my 6.0 ran to 190K miles and I had no issues with it at all and would gladly buy one again but I'm in love with my 6.4 liter.

Have them pull an oasis report for you from Ford and you can get an idea of how many problems that truck has had in its lifetime.  

Let us know what you find out and if you need more information shoot me a pm and I can try to help.


----------



## bteate (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope you didn't get the one I used to have. Mine did exactly that with about 25,000 miles on it. I think that it was a high pressure oil line sensor or something to that nature. The dealership had to call Ford engineers in on it. The one I had stayed in the shop more than my driveway, and I got it brand new. I hope you can get it fixed without costing too much.


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Jul 26, 2010)

jsrobuck said:


> The warranty isnt limited to the original owner as long as the title has been transfered into your name and  it is still under the 5yr 100k mile waranty it may be covered.  The 5yr goes from the start date you will have a 100 dollar deductible but that isnt bad if its covered by ford.  Is any lights coming on or is it surging. it maybe be something that could be fixed with a comp update called a flash or a egr valve sticking



No lights coming on or no surging.  Doesn't even sputter.  Just shuts off clean.  I pull it into neutral and hit the key and it cranks right back up.

If the warranty is transferable, then I may be o.k.  I will contact my local dealership to see if it is still under warranty.

Thanks for all the replies.

Jim


----------



## HBC4570 (Jul 26, 2010)

i had this problem w/ my 7.3.it turned out to be the cam sensor
and they had a recall on mine


----------



## jsrobuck (Jul 27, 2010)

I work at a Ford Dealership and see it all the time.  As long as the truck is titled in your name the waranty transfers.  It could be as simple as a cam sensor but really dont see that as much as the 7.3l did but that is what it sounds like.

hammerz71 sounds like that dealership didnt wont to do the work on your brother in laws truck. Which sucks but the waranty does transfer


----------



## Gunny146 (Jul 27, 2010)

Had the same symptoms on our 7.3 and it was the cam position sensor. I also remember my buddy at an EMS mention cam position sensor issues with their 6.0 trucks.


----------



## gator1969 (Jul 27, 2010)

I work for the government and we bought 4 2005 model 6.0 powerstrokes. Every single one of our trucks have done the exact same thing. The mileage was 55,000-65,000 on all 4 trucks. Very close to your mileage. On all of uor trucks it ended up being a problem with a throttle body control. Unfortuantley it also ruined the inner coolers on all of the vehicles before we had them fixed. Good luck. I also know of 2 individuals who have 300,000+ on 6.0 with zero problems so go figure.


----------



## hammerz71 (Jul 27, 2010)

jsrobuck said:


> I work at a Ford Dealership and see it all the time.  As long as the truck is titled in your name the waranty transfers.  It could be as simple as a cam sensor but really dont see that as much as the 7.3l did but that is what it sounds like.
> 
> hammerz71 sounds like that dealership didnt wont to do the work on your brother in laws truck. Which sucks but the waranty does transfer



I'll have to let him know, doubt anything could be done now though, was a little over a year ago.  They did soak his butt for $1700 in repairs though...


----------



## jbp84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sea-N-Double said:


> I recently traded for an '06 F250 with the 6.0 Powerstroke.  It ran fine at first, but now has started shutting off.  It usually happens when decelerating to stop or turn, but has also done it while idling.  I thought it may be the fuel filters, so I had both changed, but its still doing it.  The truck has 77,000 miles on it.  Any thoughts?



a 06 should still be under factory warranty. be more elaborate when where what is doing when shuts off could be many things. 6.0 dont have common 7.3 cam sensor problem. is it pooring out lots of black smoke when this happens?


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Jul 28, 2010)

jbp84 said:


> a 06 should still be under factory warranty. be more elaborate when where what is doing when shuts off could be many things. 6.0 dont have common 7.3 cam sensor problem. is it pooring out lots of black smoke when this happens?



It usually occurs when slowing down to stop (red light) or turn into a drive, but has happened twice at a dead stop while idling.  No black smoke or anything abnormal.  Just shuts off.  I throw it back into neutral, hit the key and it cranks back up and runs like nothing has happened.  May run 2 hours before the next shut-off.

I  have replaced both fuel filters and air filter, but this hasn't helped.


----------



## Fuller (Jul 28, 2010)

Had an ambulance at my station that did the same thing. Started a few weeks ago and the county shop looked at us like we were stupid and told us to just start it back up. They changed their tune when it died on me slowing down to a redlight and rolled me out into an intersection with no brakes or steering. Turned out to be a cam sensor in that one, too.


----------



## jbp84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sea-N-Double said:


> It usually occurs when slowing down to stop (red light) or turn into a drive, but has happened twice at a dead stop while idling.  No black smoke or anything abnormal.  Just shuts off.  I throw it back into neutral, hit the key and it cranks back up and runs like nothing has happened.  May run 2 hours before the next shut-off.
> 
> I  have replaced both fuel filters and air filter, but this hasn't helped.



pm me a vin number i will look it up for you tell you oasis and if its still in your factory 5yr/100k mile warranty if that helps you need to put scan tool on it just check it out really


----------



## poolman67 (Aug 1, 2010)

Change oil. Get computer undates, there will be several of them. Should still be under waranty.


----------



## ladr (Aug 4, 2010)

bteate said:


> I think that it was a high pressure oil line sensor or something to that nature. .



Bingo.  And it gets worse..it'll shut off and not crank back up.  My bil had the same problem with the same truck and paid a bunch....


----------



## strokin99 (Aug 5, 2010)

I had the same problem on a 99 7.3.  when you come to a stop it would just cut off. Took it to the dealer and they couldn't find anything.   They flashed the code and it hasn't happen since.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sea-N-Double said:


> Any thoughts?



Yep, trade it in on a 7.3 or a duramax. Wont be the last problem you have out of it. I have 3 buddys that HAD 6.0's
One burned up because of something with the cruise control, and the other 2 were in the shop every other week, one still is.


----------



## willholl79 (Aug 8, 2010)

It is most likely a bad HPOP (High Pressure Oil Pump) or a leak in the high pressure oil system.


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Aug 13, 2010)

Well i was finally able to get my truck in the shop this week.  Picked it up yesterday and its doing great.  Turned out to be a fitting on the high pressure oil line.  It was replaced with a one piece fitting.  Shouldn't have that problem again.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## v1vrv2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Doesn't it make you feel good to have spent a lot of money on a truck and you have one problem and people are telling you to get rid of it? You need to join these web sites. I belong to all three and you can get just about every question answered about your truck that you can think of.

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


----------

